# Is it possible to get a temperature shift before a +ve OPK?



## Quisty

I am in a bit of a dilemma. 

I generally do OPK tests two to three times a day as O approaches so I do not miss the LH surge. On Tuesday night I did a OPK and it was totally -ve. On Wednesday morning at around 12 noon and 8 pm I did an OPK and they were both totally negative. On Thursday morning I got a significant raise in my BBT. I did an OPK at around 10am and it was definitely -ve but the test line started to appear. At this point I figured that the spike in my temperature was an annomoly. I did another OPK at 1.30pm and the test line was significantly darker again, but still definitely -ve. I did another OPK at 10.30pm and the line was not quite as dark as the previous one.

Anyway, I woke up this morning and my temp was still high and it appears as though ovulation is going to pinpoint itself to Wednesday (assuming my temp remains high tomorrow). I did an OPK at 11 am this morning and the test line is barely visible. 

What is going on??

A) Did I miss my LH surge yesterday even though I tested at 10am, 1.30 pm and 10.30pm? If so, then how can I have a spike in my temperature on the morning I get an LH surge!?!?!?!?!

B) Did I not get an LH surge? Is it possible to have a temp rise and then commence getting increases in LH??

I still have some slippery CM today although my cervix is getting lower, is firm but open. Based on my CM and CP I think I might O today (if not, yesterday), but this doesn't match up with temperature or OPK .

Frick, this ttc thing is sending me around the bend and I would really like to know if anyone else has gone through this.


----------



## amjon

I got my + on the same day as my temp rise. I did the OPK in the morning and the temp rise was that morning also. I'm thinking it may have been the middle of the night and I O almost immediately and got the temp rise in the morning.


----------



## alleysm

Two cycles in a row ive gotten +opk on the day of temp shift. Weird.


----------



## Quisty

Thanks for your replies.

I got a temperature rise the morning of the day that my OPKs started to show that I was at the beginning of my LH surge, on CD13. Basically I got a temperature rise in the morning at 6am. I had done two OPKs the two days before and the test line was not visible. At 10am on CD 13 the test line on my OPK started to appear, by 1.30pm it started to get darker but still nowhere near as dark and the control line and by 10.30pm the test line was getting lighter. By the next morning the test line was barely visible. With the amount of OPKs I did I know I could not have missed a LH surge. 

Based on all this I figure that I never got a LH surge (or at best, it occured on CD13 and I missed it completely). If I did miss it, then it must have ocurred some time after 1.30pm, but how could this happen when I had already got a temperature shift that morning. 

I have had several days of raised temperatures now so I am certain the temperature shift has occurred. 

I was travelling for work and DH and I only managed to BD in the afternoon of CD13, that is the afternoon when the OPKs started to give a darker test line. This was after the temperature shift, so I figure I am out this month. What would you all take as being the day of ovulation? FF is assuming it is CD12 (ie. it is going by the temperature shift, which probably makes sense considering all the OPKs are recorded as being -ve).


----------



## Quisty

Amjon, did you do any OPKs the days before your temp shift and if so at what times. I would assume that your LH surge ocurred prior considering you tested in the morning so your situation is explanable
Alleysm, at what time did you do your OPK, the morning of the shift or later? Also, did you do any OPKs prior?
If I got an LH surge, it clearly happened hours after my temp rise - I can't see how this is biologically possible. The only explanation I can give is that the temperature that I took on CD 13 was an annomally and should be ignored. What do you think?


----------



## alleysm

My normal ovulation is between cd 12 and 17. This cycle i started opk on cd 10. 
Cd10 neg tested once
Cd11 neg tested once
Cd12 starting to be pos pretty dark tested once temp dip
cd13 pos tested twice temp rise
Cd14 neg tested twice temps up
Cd 15 neg tested once temps up.
Due to my thermal shift i put my crosshairs at cd12. I am assuming that maybe i had a long surge? Its the fact that the pos opks are after thermal shift that are weird ..


----------



## amjon

Quisty said:


> Amjon, did you do any OPKs the days before your temp shift and if so at what times. I would assume that your LH surge ocurred prior considering you tested in the morning so your situation is explanable
> Alleysm, at what time did you do your OPK, the morning of the shift or later? Also, did you do any OPKs prior?
> If I got an LH surge, it clearly happened hours after my temp rise - I can't see how this is biologically possible. The only explanation I can give is that the temperature that I took on CD 13 was an annomally and should be ignored. What do you think?

Yes, I did morning and night from CD10. First + was morning of temp shift.


----------

